# very tame buck



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

but i understand some MORON shot it . Why does someone shoot a tame buck that feeds in your yard or garden and is like a pet . Does it make them feel manly ? what's to brag about shooting a tame animal ? I would love to run into this guy and kick his ass . :evil:

it was so nice just being able to watch this guy in our neighbourhood . he wasn't doing any harm . it nice they can have some place to live undisturbed . i hunt big game ,but see nothing challenging or ethical shooting a buck thats tame .


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Do you have areas where people can hunt close to your house?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Very lame, but not surprising.

We've turned mule deer into some form of Golden Calf Idol. We spend all year fretting over, and discussing and worshipping mule deer. People care so much about antlers they are willing to do ANYTHING to get them. I'm just waiting for someone to start a High Fence mule deer hunting operation. At somepoint I'm sure someone will propose the state raise and plant deer in areas too.

-DallanC


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Very lame, but not surprising.
> 
> We've turned mule deer into some form of Golden Calf Idol. We spend all year fretting over, and discussing and worshipping mule deer. People care so much about antlers they are willing to do ANYTHING to get them. I'm just waiting for someone to start a High Fence mule deer hunting operation. At somepoint I'm sure someone will propose the state raise and plant deer in areas too.
> 
> -DallanC


BACK EAST YOU CAN LOOK AT DEER WITH TAGS AND NUMBERS ON THEIR EARS , AND PICK WHAT YOU WANT TO SHOOT ,


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

SPEAKING OF PLANTED ,

HAS ANYONE FOUND ''ANY'' SHEDS OF THE SPIDER BULL ??


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

RobK said:


> SPEAKING OF PLANTED ,
> 
> HAS ANYONE FOND ''ANY'' SHEDS OF THE SPIDER BULL ??


Yes. Ive seen them.

And id shoot that buck. Tame or not


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Do you have areas where people can hunt close to your house?


no hunting in our city limits . BUT that does not stop idiots from doing so .

I was in Al's sporting good and some guy showed up , beating on his chest about all these nice bucks he help guide people to . BUT when he mentioned GREENBACK/MOSSBACK's's name and how he said NO ONE will get a bigger buck this year , he lost all creditability with me . I left , it was getting deep fast . Soooooo much chest beating it was sickening to everyone around him .  sorry but i am really starting to hate big game hunters and i am one . :roll: :roll:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > SPEAKING OF PLANTED ,
> ...


Yes we know.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

RobK said:


> SPEAKING OF PLANTED ,
> 
> HAS ANYONE FOUND ''ANY'' SHEDS OF THE SPIDER BULL ??


I actually saw the spider bull within a half mile of where he was shot in 2005 a couple of years before he was shot just before the general deer hunt. Even then his antlers were distinguishable, and they kept the same traits until he was shot.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

There is no sport in shooting a tame buck... but seriously he was your "pet"? I had to listen to a whole bunch of B.S. about shooting a deer up hobble creek because the rich folk up there liked to sit and watch this deer and when they saw me on the side of the road loading their favorite buck into my truck they about lost it. Some folks are very irrational about it. If this buck was illegally killed in city limits then yes I understand your complaint, but if he was not in city limits then he is fair game. How the hell would the hunters know that this buck was tame?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Shooting a deer in an illegal place is wrong......period. But, as far as tameness, or deer being pets, I submit that deer are deer. The tag is good for any deer with a visible antler within your zone. While I would not personally get satisfaction out of shooting a yard deer, I would not desparage someoone else who does so legally. Different strokes for different folks.------------SS


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know if this story relates to the situation but we used to raise beef when I was a kid. We would get them when they were young calves, feed them with a bottle, give them names. We became attached to the cows over time and they became our pets. But when it was time to fill the freezer we had to part with our pet. 
I don't like morons that have to brag about their hunting trophies to justify their manliness or to compensate for something that they don't have. But if the person harvested the deer legally then I see nothing wrong with it. I feel bad you lost you pet, it was a magnificent deer.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If I saw that buck in a legal shooting zone I wouldn't even hesitate. In fact, I'd probably be shaking bad with buck fever. I mean, look at that deer...He's huge!!! Sorry your "buddy" got killed, but I don't think you can reasonably expect someone not to shoot a buck like that if he's out wandering wild after does.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Assuming that it was in a legal area I don't know how you would tell if it were tame. Being in the rut now, I don't know that you can with much certainty that he was still inside the neighborhood, he was likely out looking for the ladies I would guess. How do you know he was shot? The wording you used make me wonder if someone just thought that since they had not seen him, which is also possibly explained by the rut?? I think we all like seeing them around and when they live close to home they naturally get to be part of the neighborhood, that is unfortunate if that is the case, but those deer are also the dangerous ones in causing so many accidents too FWIW.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree if he had left the city limits and and gone above town chasing does . Then he' would be open game for you guys . I was just told he was shot in town illegally during the archery hunt and the body was retrieved on private land in town by the DWR . He was not my buddy just a very nice buck we enjoyed seeing . Most are hunters on out my block and would not shoot him . Are we surprised someone shot him , No . We knew some moron would not controls himself and only see horns and kill him this year or the next , We were just hopping that no one would stoop that low . We knew better though .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > SPEAKING OF PLANTED ,
> ...


In town ?? I hope not !!

me , i would not shoot THAT buck anywhere , IF i knew for sure it was him Crap you can walk to right up of him . No sport at all . Like hunting a game ranch . But i know sportsmanship is not part of most hunting any more . its all about the bragging and chest pounding . too bad .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Critter said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > SPEAKING OF PLANTED ,
> ...


I bet the sheds are worth a ton , :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

No matter where deer are, they are going to be labeled as "Their deer" by the people who don't want to see it killed and enjoy watching it. Deer are fun to watch and it would be awesome to have a buckie like that in your own neighborhood to watch and learn from. The thing however about deer is that they move and migrate. That deer could have easily gone on to huntable ground and met his demise. I don't know that but speaking in general. You can't really blame hunters for wanting to kill a nice buck like that if he in fact becomes fair game. We don't see that as common as the people back east. They have MANY bucks that live around the farms and become somewhat accustomed to the people. They have even more near the cities that just don't get hunted much because people overlook them and travel deeper into the rural areas. Call it strategy or unethical but you will ALWAYS have this debate.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Lets put a lid on the subject. There are no TAME deer. Deer are wild animals. Over centuries many royals in europe farm raised them and had them wandering castle grounds. However, they were never domesticated and they still are not. Even farmed deer and elk today are still wild in nature. They have become aclimated to humans but not domesticated. It take thousands of years to domesticate animals, some never will be.

I understand your feelings as I too like to just watch the deer around my place but I don't feel sorry for you or your loss (if there is such a thing) all you lost was an awesome ornament.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I may be mistaken, but I think this is the same buck you're talking about RobK. If so, the rumors you heard of him being killed during the archery hunt are unfounded.....this was taken post rifle hunt.
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45860


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

DallanC said:


> I'm just waiting for someone to start a High Fence mule deer hunting operation.


The Henries only without the fence?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

After a few pauses, rewinds, attempts to zoom and some close looks.... I believe this is the same buck


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> After a few pauses, rewinds, attempts to zoom and some close looks.... I believe this is the same buck


+1
good call kevin D.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think this is the same buck you're talking about RobK. If so, the rumors you heard of him being killed during the archery hunt are unfounded.....this was taken post rifle hunt.
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45860


Are you just saying that they are unfounded in that he was still on the hoof as of 11/3 (date of video)?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Are you just saying that they are unfounded in that he was still on the hoof as of 11/3 (date of video)?


It is my belief that it is the same buck Hugh. After reading a couple of Rob's posts, I believe he too lives here in Cache Valley, near the same location where the video was taken. The fact that the buck may have left his summer haunts post archery hunt also makes sense, deer often move around a bit mid to late September during the pre-rut migration. Hence, the rumors of his demise.

The existence of this buck has been one of the worst kept secrets in Cache Valley.


----------



## silenthunter (Nov 12, 2012)

This buck is alive and well. I have watched him all summer and this fall during the rut. These photos were taken last Thursday night. I believe you owe that dirty rotten hunter who shot him an apology!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

-_O- 

That is a nice buck!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

No doubt about it....SAME EXACT deer!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hes not gonna apologize! Thats not how we roll on the UWN! We love to point fingers and accuse others strictly based on rumors and hearsay! 

And yeah id shoot that buck in the right town with the right tag. Some towns allow archery hunting.... ive shot deer off corn feeders in texas. How would shooting a big muley off a bird feeder be any different?!?  it wouldn't be the first buck ive shot out of someone's yard... :O•-:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Hes not gonna apologize! Thats not how we roll on the UWN! We love to point fingers and accuse others strictly based on rumors and hearsay!
> 
> And yeah id shoot that buck in the right town with the right tag. Some towns allow archery hunting.... ive shot deer off corn feeders in texas. How would shooting a big muley off a bird feeder be any different?!?


they aren't different, both are lame. Well the texas corn feeder is much more lame.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> Hes not gonna apologize! Thats not how we roll on the UWN! We love to point fingers and accuse others strictly based on rumors and hearsay!
> 
> And yeah id shoot that buck in the right town with the right tag. Some towns allow archery hunting.... ive shot deer off corn feeders in texas. How would shooting a big muley off a bird feeder be any different?!?  it wouldn't be the first buck ive shot out of someone's yard... :O•-:


Yes we know.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Give it a rest and admit that you would shoot that buck in a new york minute. Saying you wouldn't is like saying you wouldn't nail Scarlett Johansen just because she lives next door! And here is a reminder of what she looks like....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Give it a rest and admit that you would shoot that buck in a new york minute. Saying you wouldn't is like saying you wouldn't nail Scarlett Johansen just because she lives next door! And here is a reminder of what she looks like....


I approve this message!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Give it a rest and admit that you would shoot that buck in a new york minute. Saying you wouldn't is like saying you wouldn't nail Scarlett Johansen just because she lives next door! And here is a reminder of what she looks like....


she ain't that hot  and of course we'd all shoot that buck in a heart beat. But sometimes the method outweighs the rack. I'd much rather be away from the city and enjoying the seclusion and hunting more elusive/wild deer, it adds to the satisfaction if you're successful. Others would like to follow a city deer with 3 other trucks driving around and hope he crosses the chevron outside the city limits so they can take a shot. Just like others have no problem shooting deer off of timed corn feeders, sometimes people just want the antlers and don't care about the method/means of taking it, it's a free country, have at it I guess. It does end up for good stories tho, I remember that city deer story of the deer dying on birch creek golf course and there was a fight over it.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope i would NOT shoot that buck , or shoot a buck under a feeder , salt lick , tame , high fence or cheat on my wife . :shock: o-||


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

silenthunter said:


> This buck is alive and well. I have watched him all summer and this fall during the rut. These photos were taken last Thursday night. I believe you owe that dirty rotten hunter who shot him an apology!


yes i do !!

thanks for the photos . I had heard from 3 people he had been shot during the archery hunt .

I stand corrected and glad to be corrected !! Not the first time i was wrong or last .

thanks and sorry you dirty rotten hunter !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think this is the same buck you're talking about RobK. If so, the rumors you heard of him being killed during the archery hunt are unfounded.....this was taken post rifle hunt.
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=45860


Kevin

Thanks for the video , and i apologise for starting this . 
I gladly stand corrected !!    Not the first time i was wrong or last, just as my wife . Who is way more beatitude than , S.J.   

thanks and sorry !!!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Would someone kindly chase that big bad buck over into the Crawford Mountains. The hunt starts this Saturday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

RobK said:


> Kevin D said:
> 
> 
> > I may be mistaken, but I think this is the same buck you're talking about RobK. If so, the rumors you heard of him being killed during the archery hunt are unfounded.....this was taken post rifle hunt.
> ...


Dangit, never let the truth stand in the way of a good story.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Similar situation happened up in Wyoming with an AMAZING buck. He hung around a hospital (If I remember the story right) and was pretty much tame. Then during the season, a guy watched him close, and he stepped out of city limits. Fair game at that point.

For what it's worth... I'd shoot it, if the area was legal to hunt. There is NOTHING on this deer showing that it's a "pet" or "tame" or nothing. Sentimental to those who saw it regularly... but that's it.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Scarlett Johansen? I would!!!!!


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

It was interesting reading through this whole forum topic. It seems in our modern culture we develop a lot of "ethics" that treally are silly and lack connection to reality. I always love it when I get the chance to bag a big buck or monster bull, but let's not forget that our hunting heritage comes from the need to put meat on the table to feed our families. Most of us can do so without hunting nowadays, but keeping our hunting heritage alive is important for a number of reasons. (That is another discussion in itself.) I raise livestock to butcher and also hunt deer, turkey, elk and upland game. The truth is that there is no sport in shooting a tame deer, but if it is done legally then it is NOT ethically wrong. It is no different than butchering your livestock to feed your family. Also, using a corn feeder or salt or any other thing to attract game through their appetite is no different than using a turkey or elk call to attract them via their hearing senses... what is wrong with people is the loss of touch with reality, and forgetting why we hunt. WE HUNT TO PUT MEAT ON THE TABLE, and how we do that is irrelevant, END OF DEBATE. We obviously should obey all laws doing so for the area we hunt, but we should not criticize others and impose our "false ethics" on them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

> *foxtrotterhorseman *wrote:
> 
> but if it is done legally then it is NOT ethically wrong.
> 
> WE HUNT TO PUT MEAT ON THE TABLE, and how we do that is irrelevant, END OF DEBATE.


not always. It's not always illegal to do a lot of things, that doesn't mean its always ethical, there are so many things I could name but I won't and I bet you could think of some things as well. And yes, how we do things does make a difference in many instances. A healthy debate of the gray areas is never a bad thing.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> > *foxtrotterhorseman *wrote:
> >
> > but if it is done legally then it is NOT ethically wrong.
> >
> ...


I agree fully! Where is it NOT ethically wrong to kill a WILD animal that has become "tame" or habituated to human presence? One might argue its in the best interest of the animal to put it down, but comparing a bovine to a wild ungulate is odd to me. Although I can put the argument together, it falls short because of this:

*eth·i·cal *

1.Of or relating to moral principles or the branch of knowledge dealing with these.
2.Morally correct.


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

Obviously there are many things in life that are LEGAL that are not always MORAL, but in this instance I was referring to the simple question of killing a deer. Whether the deer is tame or wild does not change the value of its life and whether it should be killed or not. If you are a hunter that just happened on this buck in a "LEGAL" hunting area then it is MORAL to shoot it, regardless if it is running away from you or coming to eat out of your hand. On the other hand, if I knew the buck was friendly I'd not shoot it, as the enjoyment of interacting with it is greater than the amount of meat and the rack on the wall to me. That does not mean I'd criticize the person who would.... And, if my family was starving then of course I'd bag him to feed them.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have my pictures in hand, but if it is the same one I have watched with hundreds of other locals, the buck was illegally shot in city limits where hunting is not permitted... but I am not sure it is the same buck. 

The buck that was poached was affectionately known by many in Cache Valley as "The Firehouse Buck", having lived behind the Firehouse Pizzaria when it was on South Main bordering Logan and River Heights... yes, sadly, the Firehouse buck was found with a mortal wound caused by an irresponsible young archery hunter, and the individual responsible is paying a very heafty fine and sentence for his lack of self control or blatant negligence of the rules of fair play...


----------

